# found one



## carter1 (Aug 5, 2004)

I've been looking for a good used tandem for a while now. I've come across a steel Gitane that may work for us (6'3 capt, 5' stoker). I've searched on-line through the catalogues, but cannot find one like it. It's purple spackle paint-looks like the 80's. Stronglite triple crankset, XT rear deraileur. Front and Rear brakes operated with right lever, coaster brake operated with left lever. The bike looks like it has less than 500 miles on it (if that) 
Can anyone tell me anything about this bike? A more educated guess (than what I'm capable of!) at a fair price would be appreciated too. 

Thanks in advance folks, I have zero experience with tandems, or Gitane bikes.

c


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Is this it? Gitanes are French. Could have French threading in the BB, which would make finding parts really hard. Plus it'll be flexy as hell. 

https://www.gitaneusa.com/images/catalog/1984/Page_07.jpg

More info here: https://www.gitaneusa.com/catalogues.asp

Edit: Whoops! Sorry about that image size.


----------



## carter1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks Wooglin,

I saw that one, but I don't think that it is it. I'm going back next week to take another look with the wife to see if it will even fit, I'll get more details then.
c


----------



## carter1 (Aug 5, 2004)

*not that one!*

We've been looking on and off since last summer, but we seem to be on the same page with the timing more this time around. We test rode the Gitane and quite frankly, we've ridden rented beach cruiser tandems that were stiffer, we're not a light team (~400lbs) and the Gitane just wouldn't work for us. 
It looks like we'll be taking a trip to Maryland in December to ride a few and hopefully make a purchase while we're there. This seams to be the closest shop with the best inventory of bikes to ride to us.

A couple of thoughts that I welcome comment on:

1) As much as I love my steel road and mountain bikes, I'm really thinking those big stiff aluminum tubes are looking good after the whiplash experience we had on the Gitane. 2) We're definitely wanting 700c wheels (I'm 6'3", wife 5'1") and most riding will be hard surface (paved and unpaved). 3) I'm very concerned with brakes and am looking for discs if possible, followed by V's and canti (V's or canti's with drum of course). I run CK mountain disc hubs with BB7's on my road bike and love them, especially in the mountains and in the rain which is how the tandem will be used on numerous occasions every year. 4) I would prefer a well maintained nice bike with a really good parts group, including brakes and wheels, to a new "decent" bike for $2k with a "less than I'm used to" parts group and a weak heavy wheelset.

Thanks folks, I look forward to your comments and advice.

c


----------



## PMK (Nov 8, 2008)

One of the best bang for bucks with good stuff and 700c is a new Cannondale RT2, the 2009 or newer ones. Retail is around 2600.

Your other option is finding a used Cannondale in the $1000 range and build it how you like. Most everything else that's disc ready and 700c will be high end used stuff, except maybe some Burleys and older Santanas.

I was ready to buy a 2009 RT2, but the local shop was killing me with a retail plus price and shipping. Glad I didn't buy there, as a used Co-Mo Roadster with discs came up on Ebay and we took that chance and 3000 miles later are glad we did.

PK


----------



## rdtompki (Nov 28, 2008)

I can't speak for all brands, but based on our daVinci steel has come a long way. Our tandem is a large/small, but I put one of my grown sons on the back with a very long seat post. He and I are both about 200 lbs and he's pretty powerful. I felt absolute no twisting of the frame. It did help that he has a good pedal stroke, but this was a 410mm seat post extended most of the way. New v-brakes and pad materials work very well and stopping power is not an issue, but for offroad in the wet at least a rear disc would be nice. Good luck with your search!


----------



## carter1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Please don't misunderstand, I LOVE steel bikes-it's the material of every built-up bike that I currently own. I should have edited that before posting. I completely understand that well built frames of any material can have whatever characteristic that the builder wants (with nuances present for each).

So, do all of the older Cannondale's have disc mounts? If not, when did they start? I have read somewhere on-line that some frames had discs, but the frames couldn't take the stress, so they installed V's at the factory and said "don't use discs" (if on internet, must be true). I find it hard to believe, that a company would let frames not strong enough for discs go out the door with disc tabs. Does anyone have facts on this?

Thanks for the help folks,
c


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

no.

i have a 1993 mt and it does NOT have disc tabs. it does, however, have braze-ons for a drum brake.



carter1 said:


> ...So, do all of the older Cannondale's have disc mounts? If not, when did they start? I have read somewhere on-line that some frames had discs, but the frames couldn't take the stress, so they installed V's at the factory and said "don't use discs" (if on internet, must be true). I find it hard to believe, that a company would let frames not strong enough for discs go out the door with disc tabs. Does anyone have facts on this?
> 
> Thanks for the help folks,
> c


----------



## carter1 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Can't wait any longer*

It's been over a year now and still no bike-until this afternoon!!

Actually we're picking up a Cannondale demo this afternoon to dial in and confirm our best fit. Looks like we'll be getting one of the last US made Cannondale tandem frames.


c


----------



## carlmartha914 (Oct 26, 2010)

carter1 said:


> Thanks Wooglin,
> 
> I saw that one, but I don't think that it is it. I'm going back next week to take another look with the wife to see if it will even fit, I'll get more details then.
> c


From what I can tell, these are pretty hard to find in my area. Is this the kind of bike that is rare? If it is, I would not take too long to decide. You don't want the right one to slip away.


----------



## jfmcgowan (Apr 18, 2011)

Just notice that this is an old thread, but I'll chime in anyway as there is a question hanging that I have the answer to.

My 2002 Cannondale RT3000 has both a disc mount and drum mount tabs on the frame, though the bike has V-brakes fitted as standard. The front fork however (Cannondale Fatty Tandem-R) does not have disc tabs on it.

I have been thinking of converting to BB7 discs like the 2010-2011 bikes have.

I think Cannondale cut over to disc brakes on this frame starting in 2003.


----------

